# achy legs! 11 dpo



## lucidc

I'm on vacation so I have been nicely distracted this 2 ww. 11 dpo, last night i woke up in the middle of the night with this crazy dull ache on the tops of both my thighs. Never something I get and I havent done anything that would have caused it. Only my left leg aches tonight but the ache is in both my inner and upper thigh.My bbs are super sore, more than usual and my nipples look weird. I(m exhausted but I'm on vacation so that means nothing.

Whats up withe achy legs? Anyone else having this or anyone had this before a BFP? i didnt bring any tests with me and I'm scared to go buy one and get a bfn. I'm due for AF on monday, trying to make myself wait the leg thing is driving me nuts though.


----------



## koj518

I had achy legs just as you described them (well, to be accurate, only on my left side!) on 6 and 7 dpo and then it came back again today at 10dpo! Hope its a good sign for us!


----------



## lucidc

7dpo (the nite before we left) I got really string cramps for a few hours only other symptom I paid attention to.


----------



## Chimpette

Hello ladies,

I get achy legs, but only when I'm pregnant...!

Must be a good sign, hope this is it for you both

:o)


----------



## lucidc

Grabbed cheapie test at target, didn't realize it was blue dye. So now I have a Big Fat I can't tell.


----------



## ToughhGal

I have had achy legs a couple nights but I am not sure if I am pregnant or not. I am 2 days late for AF. 
May i ask for your opinion? Sorry if any is TMI! 
-Spotting when AF was due. (only saw it when i wiped)
-Nauseous feeling (woke me up once)
-Frequent urination
-Constipation (which has stopped)
-Painful nipples, now turning into painful breasts
-Light headiness when i stand up too fast
-Pressure near uterus


----------



## Kellya009

Lucid, I fully had some aching in my thighs... Don't remember if it was before my BFP but it was definitely early on, didn't last for more than a week I think. I remember laying in bed asking DH to rub the front of my thighs, he wasn't much help lol. I hope you get a BFP! It's a good sign I think, if its abnormal for you!!


----------



## allforthegirl

It sounds really promising, thought my hips and legs hurt right before and during my AF. I really wished it wouldn't have been a sign for me but it was. :(


----------



## qpmomma

When I was pregnant with DD I had bad restless leg syndrome and charley horses. GL!


----------



## lucidc

ToughhGal said:


> I have had achy legs a couple nights but I am not sure if I am pregnant or not. I am 2 days late for AF.
> May i ask for your opinion? Sorry if any is TMI!
> -Spotting when AF was due. (only saw it when i wiped)
> -Nauseous feeling (woke me up once)
> -Frequent urination
> -Constipation (which has stopped)
> -Painful nipples, now turning into painful breasts
> -Light headiness when i stand up too fast
> -Pressure near uterus

Sounds pretty promising but I've learned we can make ourselves late just by thinking too much about it or you ovulated later than you thought. Test! And make sure it isnt a blue dye test. I have another one which I'm gonna use here in a bit but even if is positive I'm gonna be doubtful. My af is due tomorrow. Crossing my fingers she doesnt mess with me this month.

The ache has faded but I kept getting a numb tingling feeling in them all last night.


----------



## ToughhGal

lucidc said:


> ToughhGal said:
> 
> 
> I have had achy legs a couple nights but I am not sure if I am pregnant or not. I am 2 days late for AF.
> May i ask for your opinion? Sorry if any is TMI!
> -Spotting when AF was due. (only saw it when i wiped)
> -Nauseous feeling (woke me up once)
> -Frequent urination
> -Constipation (which has stopped)
> -Painful nipples, now turning into painful breasts
> -Light headiness when i stand up too fast
> -Pressure near uterus
> 
> Sounds pretty promising but I've learned we can make ourselves late just by thinking too much about it or you ovulated later than you thought. Test! And make sure it isnt a blue dye test. I have another one which I'm gonna use here in a bit but even if is positive I'm gonna be doubtful. My af is due tomorrow. Crossing my fingers she doesnt mess with me this month.
> 
> The ache has faded but I kept getting a numb tingling feeling in them all last night.Click to expand...

Yea, i hate that. Hopefully :witch: wont mess with you. Which hpt do you think is the most reliable? I will hopefully get one tomorrow! Still keep us updated. :D


----------



## lucidc

FRER, dollar store tests, the 88cent test from walmart and wondfo's from all i have read are the most sensitive. Just took the other stupid target test bfn I guess. I'll wait tomorrow to worry about another test.
Trying so hard to not get my hopes up, would so love to tell my mom she is gonna be a grandma while I'm here.


----------



## ToughhGal

Thanks! Sorry about the bfn,](*,) maybe HCG will be higher later! that is why I am waiting a few days after my missed AF to test. We shall see what happens! :thumbup:


----------



## lucidc

Thanks BFN or BFP on those tests really don't mean much, annoying waste of money.


----------



## babydevil1989

Im 12dpo and have been having achy legs for a few days i think i remember it from when i was PG with DS! Good luck xx


----------



## PugMama22

Achy joints are usually a sign that AF is on the way for me. But I did have leg cramps late in my pregnancy with my son. Good luck!


----------



## lucidc

AF is in I'm out gl anyone holding out for a xmas BFP. 2013 will be our year everyone else. Was too much to ask for since I just got done dealing with BV and a yeast infection I guess. 
Happy holidays see ya next year!


----------



## babydevil1989

:( sorry for BFN good luck for 2013 xx


----------



## inkdchick

i have had restless leg syndrome for years but only rarely but just recently i have had it lots more and only when im in bed and trying to sleep drives me nuts - im 10dpo today


----------

